# 2nd Quiz searchword



## David H (Sep 20, 2016)

*Find 20 things associated with films







____________________________________
Answers will appear here when they are guessed.

1. Netflix
2. Suspence
3. Comedy
4. Three Dimension
5. SciFi
6. Colour
7. Reality
8. Foreign
9. Action
10. Crime
11. Horror
12. Drama
13. Cartoon
14. IMAX
15. Romance
16. Fiction
17. Kids
18. TV
19. Blackandwhite (Doesn't seem to be there)
20. True


Good Luck

*


----------



## Robin (Sep 20, 2016)

Netflix
Suspense
Comedy
Three dimension
Scifi


----------



## Jonsi (Sep 20, 2016)

Colour
Reality
Foreign
Action


----------



## David H (Sep 20, 2016)

Robin said:


> Netflix
> Suspense
> Comedy
> Three dimension
> Scifi


Well Done Robin


----------



## David H (Sep 20, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> Colour
> Reality
> Foreign
> Action


Well done Jonsi


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 20, 2016)

Pens (column 1)...what the T1s on set use to administer their medication
Yooe (row 7)...luvvies greeting...usually called across a crowded room
Deer (column 15)...star of Bambi
Fanbay (row 10/diagonal)...area in which film fans and autograph hunters are contained

Am I right?  Am I right?


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 20, 2016)

Crime


----------



## Jonsi (Sep 20, 2016)

Horror
Drama
Cartoon
IMAX
Romance
Fiction


----------



## David H (Sep 20, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> Pens (column 1)...what the T1s on set use to administer their medication
> Yooe (row 7)...luvvies greeting...usually called across a crowded room
> Deer (column 15)...star of Bambi
> Fanbay (row 10/diagonal)...area in which film fans and autograph hunters are contained
> ...


I'd love to say you're right but unfortunately no it's types of film (movie) eg. scary etc


----------



## David H (Sep 20, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> Crime


Well done mikeyB.


----------



## David H (Sep 20, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> Horror
> Drama
> Cartoon
> IMAX
> ...


Well done Jonsi


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 20, 2016)

David H said:


> I'd love to say you're right but unfortunately no it's types of film (movie) eg. scary etc


Back to the drawing board for me then.


----------



## Jonsi (Sep 20, 2016)

Kids
Pics


----------



## Lilian (Sep 20, 2016)

Would demo count?


----------



## David H (Sep 20, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> Kids
> Pics


Kids is right but Pics is not 
Well done on Kids Jonsi


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 20, 2016)

Lilian said:


> Would demo count?


Good luck with that Lilian...I think you're whistling in the wind with 'demo'.  This is a very strict thread.  I've been refused 'deer' and 'fanbay'...although both are clearly 'associated with films'.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 20, 2016)

Doe (4th row, diagonal)...Bambi's mother


----------



## David H (Sep 20, 2016)

Lilian said:


> Would demo count?


'fraid not Lilian but welcome to the madness. Only 3 left


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 20, 2016)

ET (row 9)...I must remember to phone home.


----------



## David H (Sep 20, 2016)

*CLUE TIME:
Specially made 
Old style movies
Not Fiction*


----------



## David H (Sep 20, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> Doe (4th row, diagonal)...Bambi's mother


No Marsbartoastie sorry it's types of film not characters  Look at the clues it might help and welcome.


----------



## David H (Sep 20, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> ET (row 9)...I must remember to phone home.


'fraid not see previous answer.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 20, 2016)

This is really difficult...<thinking hard>


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 20, 2016)

I want to say 'verite' for 'not fiction', but I can't find it on the wordseach.  Can anyone else see it?


----------



## David H (Sep 20, 2016)

If you don't get it from *CLUE TIME* - I've put the first letter and dots to represent letters in the answer grid.


----------



## David H (Sep 20, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> I want to say 'verite' for 'not fiction', but I can't find it on the wordseach.  Can anyone else see it?


You're trying too hard


----------



## David H (Sep 21, 2016)

Looks like I'll have to give the answers even after giving obvious clues.

I'll be home in 2 hours only got my phone with me.


----------



## Jonsi (Sep 21, 2016)

TV
True
don't see anything beginning with B


----------



## David H (Sep 21, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> TV (Made specially for)
> True (Not Fiction)
> don't see anything beginning with B


Well Done Jonsi
B............. should be black and white (Old type Movies


----------



## David H (Sep 21, 2016)

Funny Johsi I can't find it either ??????


----------

